# New Maremma Puppy



## Nardalyn (May 4, 2013)

Our new Maremma puppy named Georgia arrived today. Here she is meeting two of her new charges.


----------



## Southern by choice (May 4, 2013)

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!

    

:bun :bun :bun


----------



## Nardalyn (May 4, 2013)

I tried to take your advice too, Southern.  Of five to choose from, I did NOT choose:
     ~ the one that hid behind things
     ~ the one that would not let me roll her onto her back
     ~ the one that chased my house dog around and just wanted to play
     ~ the other one (very nondescript).

Georgia was engaged with her surroundings, but not overwhelmed or too "into" the people or the house dog.  She investigated in ever-broadening circles (in a garage...) and she let me roll her onto her back but was not thrilled with the idea. She went after a rolled ball but sniffed it and then just watched.  She didn't try to get it out from where it rolled and play with it.

We had just a short while to evaluate the dogs and as they are all white and all looked alike, it was a little like playing the shell game! 

She's out in the barn now, in a lambing jug, acclimating.


----------



## Southern by choice (May 4, 2013)

I am so excited for you!

*Great job on the eliminations!! * No collars...    you're good!!! 

I love her name! 

The only "*negative*" here is the* lack of pictures*. 

I just know once your LGD begins to mature you are going to be forever changed and another LGD smitten owner. 

Then you can post under the....  Livestock Guardians  What have your LGD's done and yet...you still love them?!  Thread!!


----------



## bcnewe2 (May 4, 2013)

Darling dog and name!


----------



## Grazer (May 5, 2013)

What an adorable powder puff! And well done with the evaluation of the pups!


----------

